# Newbie to the forum , not to the gym!!



## BigJonStud (May 1, 2014)

Im 6'1" 220 right now. Have been dieting and working out 5-6 days a week for 4 months. Mostly strength increasing excerises. Once and a while I dabble with smaller muscles. I also go for a 1-2 mile run or do the P90x Plyo workout once or twice a week. I was at 246. My goal is to cut down to 205 or possibly 200 and stay lean and active. I always was but just had a child and got married, new house and you know what I mean. Got lazy, but boy what a mistake. I get 150 g of protein, 80 grams of fat and about 250 grams of carbs in a total calorie count 2500+- a few. I also drink 8-10 16oz. bottles of water per day. I take fish oil, flaxseed oil, multivitamin, creatine (im done with this now),and amino powder drink. A few others are a good ilk thistle, zinc and L-arginine.  So again, my goal is to cut weight an get defined. I think im pretty close but this is when itgets tough. Any advice, help or critisizm would be great! Thanks everyone!


----------



## jorjorbinx (May 1, 2014)

look into carb cycling to keep that metabolism burning for the long run. i would up protein to 200 and drop carbs to 200 . look up shelby starnes he has some great ebooks on what your looking for

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## 1HungLo (May 2, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## Riles (May 2, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## sneedham (May 2, 2014)

Welcome bigjonstud, have heard allot of god things about Shelby stares....

This Message Was Sent By ME!!!!!


----------



## BigJonStud (May 2, 2014)

Thanks everybody! Im not familiar with carb cycling but after tonite I will be. Im looking forward to trying different things especially from guys who know their stuff!


----------



## brazey (May 4, 2014)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## blergs. (May 8, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## ashoprep1 (May 9, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## heavylifting1 (May 9, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## BigJonStud (May 9, 2014)

Thanks again guys and gals. Just an update. Im 8 days into my carb cycling program and I think its going to be great. Something new. I feel great, strong and am still burning fat. I'm down to 214 right now. I have also increased my protein to at least 200. Hopefully giving my metabolism a jump. I cant wait to see myself in 2-3 months. I'll r right where I want to be.                  
Thanks everyone!


----------



## ebfitness (May 10, 2014)

BigJonStud said:


> Thanks again guys and gals. Just an update. Im 8 days into my carb cycling program and I think its going to be great. Something new. I feel great, strong and am still burning fat. I'm down to 214 right now. I have also increased my protein to at least 200. Hopefully giving my metabolism a jump. I cant wait to see myself in 2-3 months. I'll r right where I want to be.
> Thanks everyone!


Awesome! And welcome to the board!


----------



## Cjgunz (May 11, 2014)

BigJonStud said:


> Thanks again guys and gals. Just an update. Im 8 days into my carb cycling program and I think its going to be great. Something new. I feel great, strong and am still burning fat. I'm down to 214 right now. I have also increased my protein to at least 200. Hopefully giving my metabolism a jump. I cant wait to see myself in 2-3 months. I'll r right where I want to be.
> Thanks everyone!




Nee to to the board as well! Welcome! Carb cycling is a great tool to use. Good luck bro!


----------



## evolutionpep (May 19, 2014)

welcome


----------

